# control your effing child



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

we are going soft in this country when it comes to discipline and children.

waiting in the queue at sainbury's. woman in early twenties with a boy aged about 4. while she was at the checkout, the child was roaming free and proceeded to put it's digit into a number of cakes spread out on the cafe counter opposite. woman merely called out child's chavvy name (or rather, the initials) and told them to stop. child continued. when all done, the mother went over and purchased cakes (which was one redeeming quality) and then gave them to child.

personally i would have rubbed the child's face in the cakes and then dragged child off home by the ear - and then stopped pocket money for a couple of weeks or some other withdrawal of privilege. in fact, it would not have got that far because if a child of mine did not do as i asked, i would have gone over and dragged him back to the checkout and kept him at heel.

but of course, had i done this, a load of people would have been on the moby to the nspcc or plod.

if you can't look after a child properly, then don't have one.


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

I think that we should be allowed cattle prods and when someone misbehaves you should be allowed to prod them. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I know where you're coming from. Yummy Mummies in my gym are the same. We have adult only areas in the lounge but they disregard the rules completely. I'm gonna stamp on the next little fecker's head... :lol:


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

All so true, I hate to see the way mums allow their kids to ride inside the shopping trollies with their dog shitty muddy crappy shoes and shitty pissy arses all over the trolly where you put food :evil:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TT_Tesh said:


> I think that we should be allowed cattle prods and when someone misbehaves you should be allowed to prod them. [smiley=book2.gif]


Might be an idea for the forum :-*


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

hooting_owl said:


> we are going soft in this country when it comes to discipline and children.
> but of course, had i done this, a load of people would have been on the moby to the nspcc or plod.
> if you can't look after a child properly, then don't have one.


And there's the trouble... people don't actually think before having a child. Mums like that are barely responsible for themselves so they're hardly going to take responsibility for a child.. that's... like... hard work man... like... discipline..

Buying the cakes, ok, now that they're unsellable thanks to PJ's filthy little pork wands, but don't give them to the sodding child! Now whenever the kid wants a cake he knows all he has to do is kick up a stink and soil the produce. FFS!

If it's not them, it's the ones that are shouting every two seconds in their chavvy accent to a kid that would probably just benefit from being spoken to like a small human being. "Oi! Get ere naaaa. Stop doin at." etc. etc.

All in favour of a sterilization programme, say "aye" :wink:


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I am not going to defend anyone here, but I have a little fecker for a son. Sometimes in public we turn a blind eye and deal with it afterwards. Sadly everybody without a child knows how to be the perfect (they've watched Jo frost supper nanny and think it a piece of fucking piss) parent and will not hold back in letting you know how to do it properly in public, so we tend not to make a fuss.

He has been to TT meets and caused chaos, he has caused thousands of pounds worth of damage around the house, . Our neighbours know his name as they can hear us shouting at him to come back/stop pissing on the garden/killing the guinea pig/painting the car. His redeeming quality is his smile, big eyes, amazing hugs just general cuteness all round and this rubs off on everybody he touches, plus when he says sorry you know he means it like nobody else could convey. We went on holiday and the staff cried as he left, hugging him and taking photo's.

On the other hand we have a daughter who is perfect, she never wet her self as a toddler or wet the bed, has never been told off at school, is pretty, caring, kind, diligent, patient with the little terror, takes him the park, and always turns out great school reports and great results. She happily sits in her room with her ipod on and reads.

If you are coming on Sunday look out for the embarrassed, out of breath stressed fella shouting, JACK!!

I guess all I want to really say is you never know whats going to come out and how easy or hard it will be.

Jack starts school in September and that morning we will be high fiving all the way to the pub!!!

In truth she was probably embarrassed and just wanted to get out of there with as little fuss as possible. You may not have been there, if you're kids have grown up now you were lucky, if you haven't had them yey then I'd hold onto them rocks before you start casting them.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

denTTed said:


> I am not going to defend anyone here, but I have a little fecker for a son. Sometimes in public we turn a blind eye and deal with it afterwards. Sadly everybody without a child knows how to be the perfect (they've watched Jo frost supper nanny and think it a piece of fucking piss) parent and will not hold back in letting you know how to do it properly in public, so we tend not to make a fuss.
> 
> He has been to TT meets and caused chaos, he has caused thousands of pounds worth of damage around the house, . Our neighbours know his name as they can hear us shouting at him to come back/stop pissing on the garden/killing the guinea pig/painting the car. His redeeming quality is his smile, big eyes, amazing hugs just general cuteness all round and this rubs off on everybody he touches, plus when he says sorry you know he means it like nobody else could convey. We went on holiday and the staff cried as he left, hugging him and taking photo's.
> 
> ...


Superbly put fella


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

denTTed said:


> plus when he says sorry you know he means it like nobody else could convey.


Saying sorry and being cute ain't going to cut it when he's older though. Do you think maybe he's got you wrapped around his finger just a little bit by being so cunning at apologizing? If he were that sincere, wouldn't his behaviour change? :?:


----------



## bluush (Feb 24, 2010)

it aint the modern way of thinking / parenting, but the kids have to have boundries / parameters put into their life at an early age.

this "let them do what they want" , "it aint harming any one", "its not your fault" attitude we are putting into the next gen is going to come round and bit us in the ass big time.

its just "me,me,me,me,me,me, who else really matters" that we are putting into this new generation that is going to cause real problems in the future.

yeah i'm getting older, but when you hear some of the guys that strapped a Spitfire on in 39-40 talk, its all about the country and the collective being the ones who could benefit, they did not appear to be that bothererd by the fact that doing this task could result in them being very dead (ok, its maybe selective memory or spin from the tv show), but really can you for one instant think that our "big brother / ipod" generation is ever going to do a single thing for the benefit of someone other than themselves.


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

when mine were younger, they did indeed push things to see how far they could go.

but if they started to play up in a public area, i restrained them. in the case mentioned above, i would have abandoned my shopping at the checkout and dealt with the situation there and then. i would have asked for help with packing. if necessary, asking for the shopping to be put to one side while i dealt with the situation. in fact , i was going to offer to help her but decided not to because
- she may have felt belittled by someone effectively telling her in public that she had lost control
- she may have decked me one
- blokes intervening where children are involved grants you immediate kiddy-fiddler status

but to do nothing is just not acceptable. whilst you may be happy to watch your offspring damage your own property, to watch them damage someone else's property is not fair on the child and not fair to the rest of society.

as i said before - if you can't manage kids, don't have them.

the trouble is, too many people think that they have no responsibilities and that children are free spirits that should be allowed to develop in their own way. there is a reason it is called 'bringing up a child' - it requires constant guidance, correction - with lots of love and praise.

if children play up at public events, then leave them at home until they understand that they need to exhibit socially acceptable behaviour if they want to take part. granted, this may limit your own social life but hey, that is downside of having children.

when younger, one of my own children excelled himself in a car park at a busy shopping centre. angry at not having his way over something, he got behind a substantial trolley and ran at me with it. i managed to avoid the trolley and stop it from bashing into cars/other people. in full view of everyone (busy saturday) i picked him up and took him back home - half carried, half on foot, as there was no way he was going to be driven back home. it worked.
my children have put me through hell at times - but i have always tried to ensure that the hell is not unleashed on third parties.

right - think i may and get myself one of those toothy pit-bull dog things and let it roam the streets, take it shopping etc. so what if it bites someone and pees all over the shredded wheat? i'll just tell them that he's really sweet and loving towards me and that'll make it all-right....

maybe what has really riled me is that i felt that i couldn't do anything to help, that day in the supermarket.....


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

Last year on holiday in Portugal, we were in a restaurant with an out door play area for kids and my lad (whos 4) was playing with a french lad of the same age. This lads mother called him over for his dinner and he carried on playing, she only called him once after that before walking over to him, grabbing his ear and dragging him back to the table. It must have proper wrecked but there wasn't a peep out of him from then, sat and ate his dinner!


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

There should be a test before you're allowed to breed.

The problem is what do you do if they didn't pass and still go onto breed. Damn human rights!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

That's why I propose sterilization! Oh wait.. damn human rights! Wait.. some might be a subspecies: large foreheads, brows that keep the rain off their feets.


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> hooting_owl said:
> 
> 
> > we are going soft in this country when it comes to discipline and children.
> ...


"Aye!"

Up chimneys or down a mine is the best place for 'em.

Cheers!

Victorian Jim


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

A couple of stories for you. One is TT related. 

I was once in an Audi dealer with my son (he was 4 I think). Anyway, I turned to the sales guy for just a second and my lad grasped the moment and took off across the sales room. I turned, paused and realised he'd seen a display that Audi were using at the time.

It was a stand with leather clad balls, which showed customers the different leather finishes you could choose. Realising what he had made a beeline for I took off after him. So, he arrived at the display before me, picked up one of the balls and turned to show me, just as I was a few metres away from him and it must have startled him a little as he threw the ball. Well, you can understand the emotions as I watched it clear a new A3 Sportback TFSI and landed on the tiled floor about a foot away from the passenger door of a one of those Allroad offerings.

The ball broke in two, just like an easter egg and made the most horrendous smashing noise. I could have curled into a ball myself and rolled away.

The other story that was in the paper was something like this.

A little girl ran out into the road in a busy town centre. A car screeched to a halt after nearly hitting her. The father, after recovering the girl from the road, quickly moved her to the footpath where he publicly chastised her. I believe he held her by her arm in the air as he smacked her behind a few times and apparently quite hard. If I'm honest I believe he did it because he was shocked, and I may have done the same thing under the same circumstances. Anyway, some of the public reported him.

The dad, get this, the dad was found guilty for using excessive force and was ordered not to go near his daughter for 6 months. He had to leave home and live apart from his family whist he served his sentence!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Sorry have I just tuned into the Cloud Cuckooland News at 10? The guy was hardly in "Baby P" territory - his kid just nearly got herself ran over... :?


----------

